# immigration to germany/NL



## Dutchgerman68 (Oct 31, 2014)

Hi all,

Here is to my current situation. 
I am a dutch living in Germany (Never lived in the NL). My Wife is from South Africa and we are planning on moving to UK or the Netherlands in March (depending on where I find a job). But I'm planning on starting a Master degree in September either in Germany or the NL ( depending on if I get accepted. 

What is the easiest and uncomplicated way to get her here. She speaks english and afrikaans which very similar to dutch. therefore she could and is willing to learn dutch. She would like to avoid to learn German. 

What happens if we get the EEA family permit for 6 months and then apply for the permant residency. Is it possible to start a master for 2 Years and can she get a working permit in Germany without learning german in case she gets a dutch/british working permit. 

Thank you very much. Open for any further questions.

Greetings Dutchgerman68


----------

